# Theatre Educators Out There?



## thorin81 (Dec 8, 2003)

Hello All!
I am a Theatre Education Major in the North West (now Utah). I came across the site searching for stagemanagement info. Thought that this might be a good resource. I will begin my stint as a theatre teacher in the next year or so. If anyone is in the same boat as I am go ahead and contact me and we'll do some networking. 

Thanx All,
Thorin81


----------



## DMXtools (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi!
You'll find this an excellent resource. These forums are a place where high-school and college-age theater techs can network, share experiences and learn from each other. They're also frequented by several theater professionals, all of whom are willing to share their experience, offer advice and answer questions without making a newbie feel dumb.
As you move into teaching, it may be a good idea to point your students toward ControlBooth as well.
Welcome!  

John


----------

